# AZ, Male w/ Mange



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not yet on e-list, available for medical foster ASAP. Said to have sweet disposition, believe to be unaltered male, but unsure.

Maricopa County Animal Care and Control, West Side. 


(Copied and pasted from e-mail I received):
"2500 S. 27th Avenue (602-506-2765). Please remember, the shelter is closed for adoptions, operating only with a skeleton crew, so you need to call ahead and let them know you are coming. Duanne's office number is 602-372-1158. If you forget to call ahead, you can knock on the door and they should let you in. The shelter is open for new hoping and viewing of strays."


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Poor boy! I hope he gets some help.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump for original post


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry, I'm a dummy. Got another update with her, she's actually a *female*. 

Still not on e-list as of yet. She's 5 yrs.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor gal, it's so easily treated if someone would step up for her. Here's a breakfast bump for you sweetie......
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

closing see this thread: Mesa, AZ - West Side Animal Control - F, 5 Yrs, Mange


----------

